# Enough Eggs for Blast-Transfer?



## Kati (Jul 4, 2003)

Hallo, 
I had egg collection on Monday morning, 13 eggs were collected, 9 of then injected with sperm and 7 have fertilised. Do you think it is safe enough to wait till Saturday for a Blasto-Transfer. 
I know i should just be patient and wait what the Lab says tomorrow and Thurday morning, but it be good to have a bit of an idea, (now). 
Thanks!
Katie


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Katie
Whilst you wait for an answer from Peter, Just want to say that we all send huge love and +++ thoughts, especially for the next few days!!
Hoping all goes well for you and your partner.
Loads of babydust!!
Dawn xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Kati said:


> Hallo,
> I had egg collection on Monday morning, 13 eggs were collected, 9 of then injected with sperm and 7 have fertilised. Do you think it is safe enough to wait till Saturday for a Blasto-Transfer.
> I know i should just be patient and wait what the Lab says tomorrow and Thurday morning, but it be good to have a bit of an idea, (now).
> Thanks!
> Katie


It depends on what you have done before. If you have had good embryos before with no preg then I would certainly suggest blastocyst culture, otherwise it might be worth trying day 2/3 first. Don't do blastos if your clinic is not experienced in it.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

